# Blue staffordshire bull terrier



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Heres our new staffy pup Tye, he a stunning blue staff and the 3rd and final staff were having (maybe lol)
Cant wait to see what he turns out like when older


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw!!! He's gorgeous - loving that first photo!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a cute chunky monkey he is:flrt:


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

He is very cute


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Bluetiful puppy.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Lovely looking dog. Is he KC registered?

I have actually been holding my breath reading this waiting to come across the first person to loudly announce that if it is blue it is a Pitbull or cross of one. It seems to come up a fair amount but untrue, they probably could never win a dog show for all I know but there are plenty of KC registered blue staffies.


----------



## staceylei (Jan 30, 2011)

hes beautiful i want him :whistling2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Kare said:


> Lovely looking dog. Is he KC registered?
> 
> I have actually been holding my breath reading this waiting to come across the first person to loudly announce that if it is blue it is a Pitbull or cross of one. It seems to come up a fair amount but untrue, they probably could never win a dog show for all I know but there are plenty of KC registered blue staffies.


There are plenty of KC blues, it tends to show up in a lot of black litters I believe, but it isn't a desirable colour and rarely wins anything so breeders tend to sell them on to pet homes rather than show.
Because of this some strange people thought it was a rare colour and started selling pups for 3 or 4 thousand, now there's loads of them and they end up in pounds being pts when people realise they've lost their value.
Hopefully this pup is with a responsible owner though who will have him neutered at the appropriate age and enjoy him for the lovely dog he'll become.


----------



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Devi said:


> There are plenty of KC blues, it tends to show up in a lot of black litters I believe, but it isn't a desirable colour and rarely wins anything so breeders tend to sell them on to pet homes rather than show.
> Because of this some strange people thought it was a rare colour and started selling pups for 3 or 4 thousand, now there's loads of them and they end up in pounds being pts when people realise they've lost their value.
> Hopefully this pup is with a responsible owner though who will have him neutered at the appropriate age and enjoy him for the lovely dog he'll become.


As stated he is my 3rd staff, I've got 2 bitches that are nueterd and he will be also. 
I don't know where you are all getting that these are not desirable dogs as blue staffs are selling for £1000 a pup still for good bloodlines.
I do agree they don't really get shown but they are a highly sought after colour of the breed. 
If you can point me in the direction of a pound with a blue staff in it I'll be more than gratefull as I'd have it in a second.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Crestieguy said:


> As stated he is my 3rd staff, I've got 2 bitches that are nueterd and he will be also.
> I don't know where you are all getting that these are not desirable dogs as blue staffs are selling for £1000 a pup still for good bloodlines.
> I do agree they don't really get shown but they are a highly sought after colour of the breed.
> If you can point me in the direction of a pound with a blue staff in it I'll be more than gratefull as I'd have it in a second.


I get the idea that they are no longer desirable due to the vast amount coming into rescue, usually handed over are the breeding girls who are no longer needed because the pups aren't selling or the 4 month old pups that couldn't even be given away. 
The public generally can't rehome straight from pounds and they don't publicise their dogs anyway, but here's 2 in rescue for you -
Maddy
Buddy
Those took me about 10 mins and you can see that the second one has been there a long time. 
It would be cool if you could fit another in or if not maybe show their pictures to friends who might be interested, for every staff taken out of rescue there is a space for a pound staff to be taken in! :2thumb:


----------



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Devi said:


> I get the idea that they are no longer desirable due to the vast amount coming into rescue, usually handed over are the breeding girls who are no longer needed because the pups aren't selling or the 4 month old pups that couldn't even be given away.
> The public generally can't rehome straight from pounds and they don't publicise their dogs anyway, but here's 2 in rescue for you -
> Maddy
> Buddy
> ...


The links aren't working on my phone, will try later with a computer 
I agree they are used as breeding machines and it is unfair on the poor dogs.
One of my bitches is a rescue, we got her as a pup from dogs trust as she is black with white patches nobody wanted to buy her so she got handed into dogstrust where we saw her and fell in love with her. 
I wouldn't change my staffs for the world, they are mine and my wife's children lol


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

blue didn't used to be a recognised colour but has been for a long time now and there have been a few good ones.The colour has been over produced by cash seekers but not everyone is on the bandwagon.Nice champion blue and white bred in the U.K here
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...7u0LgL&usg=AFQjCNEJBNpaa1mbB7noAEEK-N7rJKnUbg


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Blue has always been shown, Only Liver and Black & Tan aren't shown. How ever tri colored-(Black'Tan & White) can be shown lol. IMO they should be allowed after all they was a fightling breed and coat color dosen't affect a dogs ability to fight, I love Liver and Black & tanned Staffordshire bull terrier.

I know there are pure blue staffordshire bull terriers in the show ring, But with the way the numbers of blues have blown, I think some backyard breeders have just used a Blue Irish bull terriers dog, and said there KC bitch was sire by a KC dog. I mean if they own a Blue Irish bull terrier and two KC Staffordshire bull terriers it so esay to fix the papers.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

We'd of loved a blue but they had all been sold so got a black Staff all those years ago.

Such a different colour.


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

The 2nd photo he looks blue brindle. Very handsome.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

He's a gorgeous boy! What did you call him?


----------

